# cool trike vid!!



## (WLL) (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvGrJVdCf64&amp;feature=related


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 19, 2008)

That's awesome , Supercross on 3 wheelers!?! Who knew? I've got a little atc70, need to get it running again, my kids learned to ride on it. 

I thought for sure this was the video you would be linking to when I saw the title. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moyEz2LfLd4


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 3, 2008)

:biggrinbounce2: I have an 85 honda 330r, its more than 330 though!


----------



## nilzlofgren (Oct 5, 2008)

The first thing I learned to ride was an ATC70, than an ATC110, Than an ATC200X than an 85' ATC250R and now an 86' ATC250R. The only non three wheeler I've ever had was an 89' CR500.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 3, 2008)

Put the 500 on the trike and :jawdrop:


----------



## nilzlofgren (Nov 5, 2008)

Actually, back in '86 Honda had an ATC500R in development. It was in the testing stage, when the CPSC stepped in. Interestingly enough though, the ban on 3wheelers was only for ten years. So, Honda could have started production again in '97.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 7, 2008)

really!?!


----------



## nilzlofgren (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes.


----------

